# Mosin Ammo



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey, I'm from Jamestown, just wondering if there is anyone in Bismarck or Fargo to get cheap surplus Mosin-Nagant ammo?

Right now it either really expensive new process ammo or ordering surplus online, however shipping costs really sour the deal.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

None  that I  know of.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Your best bet would be to order it online. I know shipping costs are very high but give it a few more months when demand is up and supply is down for some reason we do not need to get into.

We all know the prices are never going come down again. If you have not spent it already if you have your Gov check buy ammo with it.


----------

